# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Voedselintolerantie en allergieen:het verschil - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Allergieën en voedingsintoleranties: wat is het verschil?*
Er bestaat vaak vrij veel verwarring tussen allergieën en voedingsintoleranties, omdat voedingsintoleranties dikwijls leiden tot allergische reacties. Het verschil is dat bij 'echte' allergieën sprake is van een abnormaal immuunmechanisme, terwijl intoleranties veroorzaakt worden door andere functiestoornissen. 


*Lactose-intolerantie* 

Het klassieke voorbeeld van voedingsintolerantie is lactose-intolerantie. Naarmate de leeftijd vordert, zullen de darmen van sommige volwassenen minder lactase-enzymen bevatten, die nodig zijn om lactose (melksuiker) om te zetten zodat het door de darmen kan worden opgenomen. Deze mensen krijgen dan buikpijn en soms ook diarree in de loop van de uren die volgen op de consumptie van melk. Bij volwassenen zou dit het geval zijn bij bijna één op vijf Belgen. De behandeling bestaat uit een beperking van de melkconsumptie. Men geeft in dit geval beter de voorkeur aan zuivelproducten die arm zijn aan lactose zoals harde en halfharde kaas of yoghurt bijvoorbeeld.


*De echte allergie* 

Voedingsallergie is het gevolg van de inname van een voedingsallergeen. Deze stof is niet gevaarlijk voor het lichaam, maar het immuunsysteem van sommige mensen beschouwt de stof onterecht wel als gevaarlijk en veroorzaakt daardoor een allergische reactie tegen de indringer. Zo ontstaan de welbekende symptomen, zoals buikpijn, een prikkelend gevoel in de mond, huiduitslag en jeuk en, in de ergste gevallen, een anafylactische schok die dodelijk kan zijn.


*De prevalentie van voedingsallergieën* 

In tegenstelling tot wat men gewoonlijk denkt, komen voedingsallergieën niet zo vaak voor, hoewel het aantal gevallen tegenwoordig wel aan het stijgen is. Voedingsallergieën treffen ongeveer 2 tot 3% van de Belgische bevolking. Bij de kinderen ligt het percentage hoger (4 tot 8%), voornamelijk bij kinderen jonger dan 2 jaar. Er zijn verschillende redenen waarom voedingsallergieën tegenwoordig vaker voorkomen: er wordt minder borstvoeding gegeven, de baby krijgt op steeds jongere leeftijd andere voeding en er is een wijziging van het voedingspatroon (wij hebben de neiging om meer verschillende voedingsmiddelen te eten, voedingsmiddelen die soms van ver komen en die vaker additieven bevatten). De verbetering van de opsporingsmethoden is uiteraard ook een reden waarom meer voedingsallergieën geregistreerd worden.


*De meest frequente allergenen* 

Wij beschikken in België over geen enkele recente studie over dit onderwerp. Wij weten wel dat kinderen en volwassenen niet voor dezelfde soort voedingsmiddelen allergisch zijn. Kinderen zijn meestal allergisch voor eieren, aardnoten, noten, melk, vis en soja.
Volwassenen zijn eerder allergisch voor steenvruchten met sappig vruchtvlees (abrikozen, kersen, perziken, appelen, pruimen, hazelnoten…), bananen, avocado's, kastanjes, kiwi's, selder, eieren, schaaldieren, vis, melk, tarwe, peulvruchten en aardnoten. Het is belangrijk voedingsallergieën op te sporen, zodat u weet welke allergenen u moet vermijden om van heel wat ongemakken verlost te zijn. Aarzel niet om uw huisarts te raadplegen indien sommige symptomen zich voordoen tijdens of meteen na de maaltijden.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

